# سلسلة الشروحات المتقدمة لبرنامج (( autodesk civil 3d )) ....... اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 أغسطس 2012)

*سلسلة الشروحات المتقدمة لبرنامج (( AUTODESK CIVIL 3D )) ....... اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل*




*السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام

لقد افتقدنكم كثيرا .... اقدم اليكم اخر ما سجلته في برنامج السيفل وهي دورة مهداة لكل من يبحث عن المواضيع الجديدة في البرنامج والتي تعرض لها القليل من الاعضاء 

اسأل الله ان تفيدكم وان تستمتعوا بها*
















*دروس الدورة*


* الدرس الاول : مقدمة هامة*


 *1 introduction to civil 3d مقدمة للدورة الاحترافية لبرنامج - YouTube*



*الدرس الثاني : العمليات علي النقاط*


 *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJBO2lx1Ji8&feature=youtu.be*





*وسوف تتوالي الدروس علي تلك المشاركة 

اتمني من الادارة التثبيت ليسهل الوصول الي الموضوع ومتابعة باقي الحلقات


اسالكم صالح الدعاااء
*















​


----------



## ASILARABI (29 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا

أسلوب شرح بسيط ومميز

الله يوفقك ويرزقك الجنّة ووالديك

وفي انتظار بقية الدروس*​


----------



## mostafammy (29 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## terfassa2009 (29 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## fhamm (30 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك دائما في القمم العالية
في الطرق قمة كبيرة والله يا هندسة وكأنك لا تعرف غيرها
في الخرسانة والانشائي كذلك 
مزيدا من التوفيق والي القمم العالية دائما


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 أغسطس 2012)

fhamm قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعلك دائما في القمم العالية في الطرق قمة كبيرة والله يا هندسة وكأنك لا تعرف غيرها في الخرسانة والانشائي كذلك مزيدا من التوفيق والي القمم العالية دائما


 جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب علي الثقة الغالية واسأل الله ان يعينني علي تكملة ما بدأت


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 أغسطس 2012)

ASILARABI قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا أسلوب شرح بسيط ومميز الله يوفقك ويرزقك الجنّة ووالديك وفي انتظار بقية الدروس*​


 جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الغالي وانتظرني في باقي الدروس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 أغسطس 2012)

*الدرس الثالث : الاسطح والكنتور surface & contours*


*الدرس الثالث : الاسطح والكنتور surface & contours*



*3 create surface , contours عمل الاسطح والكنتور - YouTube*


​*وسوف تتوالي الدروس علي تلك المشاركة 

اتمني من الادارة التثبيت ليسهل الوصول الي الموضوع ومتابعة باقي الحلقات


اسالكم صالح الدعاااء
*

*
*​


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (31 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا اخى المهندس\ ايمن  ابو زياد بارك الله فيك فا نت فعلا مثال للمهندس المجتهد والانسان الطيب والصديق الحميم جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك وبارك لك فى زياد.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 أغسطس 2012)

*الدرس الرابع : تصميم مسار الطريق*



*الدرس الرابع : تصميم مسار الطريق design of alignment*



*4 alignment design تصميم مسار الطريق والسرعات التصميمية - YouTube*




*انتظروني في باقي الحلقات*



​


----------



## السيدنصير (31 أغسطس 2012)

الى الامام دائما
ربنا يوفقك
​


----------



## mr x (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (31 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
وانا شاء الله تكمل الدوره


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام

اتمني ان تكونوا مستفيدين من الدروس


جاري اليوم رفع حلقة طويلة خاصة بعمل التوسيعات علي الطريق وكيفية عمل اوفست لمسار الطريق يمينا ويسارا وتحتوي ايضا الحلقة علي كيفية رسم السوبر الفيشن بالبرنامج وكيفية حسابه في الحالات المختلفة اتمني ان تنال ارضاؤكم ونعتذر عن اي تقصير وننتظر الردود والاستفسارات ونحن في الخدمة وتحت امركم .......... اخوكم م ايمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*

الدرس الرابع : alignment offset + widening + super elevation calculate and draw 



5 create offset , widenning , and super elevation التعديل علي المسار - YouTube




انتظروني في باقي الحلقات

في انتظار الردود



*​


----------



## كمال المهدي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على ماقدمته من قبل وشكرا على ما تقدمه الآن وشكرا على ما ستقدمه في المستقبل من أجل نشر العلم ، فجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
أخوكم م كمال المهدي


----------



## salemdammona (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور مهندس ايمن


----------



## hosh123 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
حقيقى والله أنا مش عارف أشكرك أزاى على كل المجهود الذى تبذله من اجلنا جميعا غير إنى أدعو الله أن يجزيك عنا خيراً ويجعل عملك كله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ومنتظرين منك كل جديد ...


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 سبتمبر 2012)

كمال المهدي قال:


> شكرا على ماقدمته من قبل وشكرا على ما تقدمه الآن وشكرا على ما ستقدمه في المستقبل من أجل نشر العلم ، فجزاك الله خير الجزاء
> أخوكم م كمال المهدي



جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب ....... اسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 سبتمبر 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حقيقى والله أنا مش عارف أشكرك أزاى على كل المجهود الذى تبذله من اجلنا جميعا غير إنى أدعو الله أن يجزيك عنا خيراً ويجعل عملك كله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ومنتظرين منك كل جديد ...



جزاكم الله خيرا اخي وصديقي مهندس هشام وهذا العمل لايساوي نقطة في بحر مشاركاتك الضخمة والمثمرة ........... جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## فواز العنسي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير واالله يكتب لك الاجر وميزيد من العطاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 سبتمبر 2012)

فواز العنسي قال:


> جزاك الله خير واالله يكتب لك الاجر وميزيد من العطاء




انه لمن دواعي الفخر والشرف لي ان تشرف موضوعي البسيط بتلك الكلمات العطرة مهندسنا الغالي ........ م/ فواز العنسي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*الدرس الخامس : حساب السوبر الفيشن super elevation وفقا ل aashtoo*

*الدرس الخامس : حساب السوبر الفيشن SUPER ELEVATION وفقا ل AASHTOO*












*





]6 CALCULATE OF SUPER ELEVATION AASHTOO تصميم السوبر الفيشن وفقا للاشتو - YouTube*



*انتظروني في الحلقات القادمة


*
*اسالكم صالح الدعاء



*​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ع الردود


----------



## elfaki (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم و معلمنا م. أيمن و اسأل الله ان يوفقك و يغفر لك و لوالديك و ان يجعل هذا العمل الطيب فى ميزان حسناتك.*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*


لمن اراد متابعة كل جديد للدورة وغيرها من البرامج اهديه رابط القناة الخاصة بي علي اليوتيوب *




*ayman kandeel - YouTube

*



*انتظروني في الحلقات القادمة*


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عمل تستحق علية كل التقدير وكل من ساهم فى مثل هذة الدورات امثال المهندسين الافاضل (هشام فوزى - اشرف غنيم - فواز العنسى - كريم سامى وغيرهم )


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام*


اقدم اليكم الحلقة السابعة وهي خاصة بتصحيح قيم السوبر الفيشن الناتجة من برنامج السيفل

وهي في تقيييمي الشخصي حلقة هامة ومفيدة جدا

وتلك الحلقة هي اخر حلقة في الجزء الاول من هذه السلسة 

وسوف يتم انزال باقي الحلقات انشاء الله قريبا وبناء علي رغبة وتفاعل الاعضاء تجاه تلك السلسلة التصميمية 

فقد لاحظت ان عدد زوار ومشاهدي الموضوع قد وصل الي 900 شخص تقريبا في حين ان عدد التفاعلات من الاعضاء وارائهم 

لم تتعدي 20 

كل الشكر والتقدير لمن شرفني بالمرور في الموضوع 

واسالهم صالح الدعاء لزوجتي بالشفاء




*والان مع رابط الحلقة السابعة*












*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjblqtNt4LY&feature=youtu.be




شكرا علي المتابعة 



*​


----------



## hosh123 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

شفا الله زوجتك وأدام الله عليها الصحة والعافية ( اللهم رب الناس أذهب عنها البأس وأشفها شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما )​
بارك الله فيك أخى ايمن ولا تلقى بالاً لعدد الردود لأن أغلب الذين يدخلون على المنتدى من الزوار الذين لا يحق لهم الرد على المواضيع ولكن نحن متابعين لك فأكمل ودائماً جدد النية (( كما تقول لى زوجتى دائماً بارك الله فيها )) والأجر عند الله ....


----------



## mostafammy (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله الله فو ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كمال المهدي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

الاخ العزيز المهندس أيمن قنديل /
جزاك الله عنا خيرا ونفعنا بعلملك وسر على بركة الله دون الالتفات لصغائر الأمور فأنت أكبر من ذلك 
يقول الشاعر : كن مثل الثمار بالأجار ترمى فتهدي لراميها ما طاب من أفضالي 
أخوكم كمال المهدي


----------



## كمال المهدي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

الاخ العزيز المهندس أيمن قنديل /
جزاك الله عنا خيرا ونفعنا بعلملك وسر على بركة الله دون الالتفات لصغائر الأمور فأنت أكبر من ذلك 
يقول الشاعر : كن مثل الثمار بالأحجار ترمى فتهدي لراميها ما طاب من أفضالي 
أخوكم كمال المهدي


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

اخى العزيز مشكور على مجهودك الكبير واسال المولى عز وجل ان يشفى لك زوجتك ويسعدك وويوفقكم فى حياتكم الدنيا:28::14:


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*
جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء وهذه اوسمة اضعها علي صدري

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

وانتظروني في المزيد علي تلك المشاركة 

لنكمل مابدانا والله المستعان
*


----------



## diaa_500 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك م أيمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*


جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء علي المرور الكريم ...........وانتظروني في الجديد*


----------



## م.قيس (5 سبتمبر 2012)

قمة الابداع والتميز والاختصار ، جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ........ مودتي وخالص محبتي

المهندس قيس / فلسطين الأبية


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 سبتمبر 2012)

م.قيس قال:


> قمة الابداع والتميز والاختصار ، جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ........ مودتي وخالص محبتي
> 
> المهندس قيس / فلسطين الأبية




*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي وحبيبي م قيس ......... أسأل الله ان ينصركم*


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## mohamed zehiry (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك انما الاجر على قدر النيه


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*الدرس السابع : كيفية عمل بروفايل للارض الطبيعية وتظبيط STYLE*









*رابط الدرس*




*8 CREATE EG PROFILE عمل بروفايل الارض الطبيعية - YouTube*





*انتظروني في الحلقات القادمة*



​


----------



## aaammmly (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostafammy (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## روني اوسو (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر كل الشكر لك


----------



## ASILARABI (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*مبدع كعادتك

والله الواحد لايعلم كيف يشكرك

بارك الله فيك وجازاك الله كل الخير

في انتظار ماتبقى وفقك الله*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*الدرس الثامن : عمل البروفايل التصميمي profile of design level*

*
الدرس الثامن : عمل البروفايل التصميمي profile of design level*















*الدرس الثامن : عمل البروفايل التصميمي*

*

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxcl9cXiD2o&feature=youtu.be


stopping sight distance


5 stopping sight distance دورة تصميم الطرق بالاشتو aashtoo - YouTube


passing sight distance


6 passing sight distance دورة تصميم الطرق بالاشتو aashtoo - YouTube



وانتظروني في مزيد من الفيديوهات


[/URL]*​


----------



## حارث البدراني (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزال الله الف خير استاذي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الكرام*


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزيت خيرا الدنيا والاخررة


----------



## م قاسم محمد (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.ammar10 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Algmati (17 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## teo_is_me (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد العزيز المليجي (22 سبتمبر 2012)

الاخ الفاضل م ايمن السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من سعادتكم توضيح كيفية ادخال قيم متغيرة لميول القطع والردم
فمثلا علي سبيل المثال لوكان هناك ميل من ردم متر الي 3 متر نسبة الميل 1:4 ومن 3 متر الي 5 متر نسبة الميل 1:3 واكثر من 5 متر 1:2 وايضا في حالة القطع اذا كان هناك مايعرف بالمصاطب
شاكرين ومقدرين


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء مهندسنا الكريم
والله مهما تحركت وكتبت الاقلام فلا اقدر على اعطائك جزء من حقك عليا
فانت من الناس الذين لهم الفضل عليا فى كثير وكثير ولا استطيع رد فضلكم هذا 
الا بالدعاء بظهر الغيب لعى اكون قد اديت ولو جزء صغير من حقك


----------



## emara369 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن يا هندسة ملفات الدورة علشان التطبيق العملي .. الف شكر على الدورة وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## emara369 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

كورس اكثر من رائع يا هندسة .. ربنا يجزيك خير يارب


----------



## tetoarmin (27 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا احلى مهندس
​


----------



## ramb (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير اريد شرح حسابات المضلع علي برنامج civil 3d
سلام عليكم


----------



## صالح بارزيق (29 سبتمبر 2012)

​	شكرا الف شكر يابشا على هذا الشرح الرائع 
بس عندي سؤال بسيط ياريت الاقي اجابته عندك او عند اي واحد يستطيع يوضحلي واكون له ممنون
وهو كيف استطيع باستخدام civil3d حساب الكميات المنجزة والتي تم تنفيذها في الطريق مثلا مع العلم انه عندي الرفع المساحي قبل وبعد التنفيذ؟


----------



## احمد فكرى السمرى (29 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وجعله الله فى صالح اعمالك


----------



## eng.ali fikry (29 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم :
اخى العزيز ايمن انى اجد صعوبه فى الحصول على 
BridgeModeler2013
البرنامج civil 2013
فهل من الممكن ان ترفع لى نسخه من البرنامج BridgeModeler2013


----------



## الكينج مجدى (2 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخى الحبيب 
جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير فى تقديم الشرح والمعلومات الخاص بالسيفيل 3d
محتاج مساعده من حضرتك
ازاى اعمل مسار لمترو انفاق 
يعنى معايا خط فى لوحه اتوكاد
وعاوز استخدمه مسار لمترو انفاق
ازاى اعمل ال alignment و ال cross section 
يعنى لو فيه مشروع او شرح للموضوع ده ييبقى جزاك الله خيراااا
انا محتاج الموضوع ده بشكل كبير جدااا يل بشمهندس
اتمنى التواصل مع حضرتك بشكل عاجل وضرورى


----------



## مصطفى المساح (2 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤال يا اخوانى 
فى الاند كنت بحسب كميات بين سطحين ولو عاوز اعرف الكميه فى جزء معين من السطحين كنت بعمل بارسل واحسب فيها 
دى بتتعمل ازى فى السيفل


----------



## ادم سليفاني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د احمد بكر (3 أكتوبر 2012)

يا ريت يا هندسة لو عندك ستايلات للسيفل غير اللي موجودة فيها تدينا رابط ليها 
خاصة استايلات ل 
Section View 
لان الاستايلات اللي في البرنامج بتخلي شكل السكاشن مش حلو خالص​​


----------



## علي الدبس (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ااااااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا

[/FONT]*


----------



## عمر بيبى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا ريت يا اخوانى برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات من محليه الى عالميه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Al-Ashmori (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وجعله الله فى صالح اعمالك​


----------



## yasernagy2010 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم برجاء رفع الفيديو على موقع تحميل لان على اليوتيوب الارقام غير واضحة خاااااااالص وربنا يبارك فيك وارجو الرد


----------



## ahmed malik (9 أكتوبر 2012)

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك . اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا يما ينفعنا ولا تجعل الدنيا اكبر همنا .


----------



## akram_alsaidi (9 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يوفقك ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (13 أكتوبر 2012)

نحن ننتظرك ياهندسة لاستكمال ما بداتة من الدورة المتقدمة


----------



## محمدعبد المنعم (15 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ( زادك الله علماً و ورعاً و تواضعاً , و جعل مجهودك كله فى ميزان حسناتك )


----------



## عائد لله (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء

واعذروني عن التأخير في الردود

وان شاء الله سوف ارد علي كل الاستفسارات والبي كل الطلبات 

وسوف تكتمل باقي الدروس قريبا جدا باذن الله ولكنني في طور الاعداد لها بشكل جيد

اسال الله العظيم ان تنفعكم


----------



## ahmedaboelnel (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ياباش مهندس ايمن
هو حضرتك شغال فى المجموعة السادسة عشر


----------



## محمد الزفتاوى (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## az1615 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
وشرا لك استاذنا المهندس احمد قنديل على هذا المجهود والله استفدنا كثيرا منك وخصوصا بكل دوراتك السابقة
ولكن لم نستطع متابعة دورتك هذه كون موقع الـ youtube تم حجبه عندنا 
ونرجوا منك تحميل هذه الملفات على موقع آخر مثل 4shared او الميديا فير 
ولك منا كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس ايمن قنديل على هذا الجهد الكبير الذى تبذله من اجل اخوانك المهندسين والله انى احبك فى الله


----------



## مصطفى المساح (28 أكتوبر 2012)

‫مشروع طريق عمران - عدن | المرحة الثانية ذمار - تعز‬‎ - YouTube
هل سنصل لهذه المرحله فى نهايه 
هل نستطيع استخراج فيدو كهذا من برنامج السيفل


----------



## تيسير جاسم (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم استاذ ايمن ارجو مساعدتي دخلت ع مشروع برج مؤلف من 48 طابق 
بدي طرق كيفية رفع المناسييب ع كل طابق باستخدام جهاز النيفوا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2012)

تيسير جاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ ايمن ارجو مساعدتي دخلت ع مشروع برج مؤلف من 48 طابق
> بدي طرق كيفية رفع المناسييب ع كل طابق باستخدام جهاز النيفوا




جهاز النيفو
هو جهاز مساحي مصمم لقياس فرق الارتفاع بين نقطتين من سطح الأرض بطريقة مباشرة ويجسد مستوي أفقي.
يمكن استخدام هذا الجهاز لقياس المسافة ولكن بشكل غير دقيق 
توابع جهاز النيفو:
*الركيزة ثلاثية الأرجل* :عبارة عن آلية معدنية وخشبية تتألف من قاعدة تثبيت للجهاز المساحي يتناسب شكلها مع الجهاز ونوعه ويثبت عليها بزال خاص لتثبيت الجهاز المساحي و الأرجل الثلاثة قابلة لتغيير الطول والتباعد فيما بينها حسب المطلوب ,وفي نهاية كل رجل من الأرجل من الأسفل توجد قاعدة معدنية مدببة الرأس تحمل مسنداً جانبياً تساعد هذه القطعة على تثبيت الركيزة في مكان التمركز.

*الميرا:*مسطرة خشبية عرضها من 7_10 سم قابلة للطي سماكتها من 2_3 سم طولها من 3_4 متر يوجد خلفها زئبقية للتأكد من شاقوليتها كذلك يوجد قبضتان معدنيتان للإمساك بالميرا .
توجد ميرات صحيحة وميرات معكوسة بحيث تتوافق مع خيال الجسم المرصود الذي يؤمنه جهاز النيفو.

*تدرج الميرا:*
الميرا مرقمة بالدسم ومدرجة بالسم ويختلف كل متر بالميرا عن الآخر باللون بحيث يكون متناوباً أحمر-أسود التدريجة الثانية هي الـ دسم تظهر في الميرا من خلال رقم خاص لكل دسم "الميرا بطول ثلاثة أمتار تبدأ بـ 00 وتنتهي بالرقم 29 دسم .
أما تدريجة الـ سم فتظهر على شكل حرف e متعاكس طول كل حرف 5 سم وكل جزء من الحرف e هو 1 سم أما وحدة الميليمتر فتقدر تقديراً حسب موقع الشعيرات على خيال الميرا المرئي ضمن العدسة العينية للجهاز.

أقسام جهاز النيفو:"مثال جهاز gk1a القاعدة_المنظار"
أولاً: قاعدة الجهاز : وهي مزودة بآلية لتحقيق الأفقية حيث يتم تحقيق أفقية أولية للجهاز بالاعتماد على الزئبقية المستديرة وتجعل شعاع التسديد أفقيا " ويتم ذلك بإدخال الفقاعة ضمن الدائرة الداخلية للزئبقية"

ثانياً:المنظار(تلسكوب):يتألف من أنبوب عليه عدسة عينية وعدسة جسمية مثبت عليه بزال لتوضيح خيال الجسم المرصود وعلى العدسة العينية يوجد بزال لتوضيح رؤية الشعيرات ,المنظار في هذا الجهاز يعدّل ذاتياً بسبب وجود مُعدّل أوتوماتيكي يؤمن أفقية شعاع التسديد.
*هيكل الجهاز موجود عليه بزال الحركة الأفقية البطيئة والذي يتم التسديد الدقيق بواسطته وذلك بمطابقة الشعيرة الشاقولية على محور الميرا.​


----------



## علي فؤاد (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر مهندس ايمن وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة 
ونتمني استكمال الدورة في القريب ونتمني لك ولنا التوفيق


----------



## فواز العنسي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي المهندس مصطفى المساح إذا كنت في اليمن تعال إلى وزاره الاشغال العامه والطرق الدور الثالث قسم التعاون الدولي لنعمل نفس مشروع عمران -عدن مع بعض 
الموضوع صح متعب شويه بس مش صعب 
والله يعين لما فيه مصلحه الامه الاسلاميه


----------



## بوقعيقيص (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


انا عندي مشكله عند اخراج القطاعات في البلان عندي محطه يوجد بها عرض الطريق و الرصيف هنا استطيع اخراج القطاع 
ولكن المشكلة في المحطه التاليه لانه يوجد باركي (موقف سيارات جانبي ) عند اخراج القطاع يخرج الشكل التصميمي للطريق بدون الرصيف فاضطر الي اخراج القطاعات الي الاوتوكاد وتعديل الشكل التصميمي 

طلبي هوا انه عند كل قطاع اريد اختيار الشكل التصميمي للطريق مع العلم انه بامكاني تعريف الشكل التصميمي للسيفل 
ولكن المشكله هيا عند كل قطاع اريد اختيار الشكل المطلوب والصور توضح ما اتحدث عنه 

ارجو المساعده 


مشاهدة المرفق 85105
مشاهدة المرفق 85106


----------



## ابونارس (7 نوفمبر 2012)

االشكرالجزيل على هذي المعلومات والدروس
​


----------



## mamathashem (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك...............


----------



## mamathashem (10 نوفمبر 2012)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## لهون لهونى (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله


----------



## البلاونه (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك اخي المهندس ايمن على هذا المجهود الرائع الهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك ولكن يا اخي لدي مشكله في البروفيل والمقاطع العرضيه هو ان المقطع 0+000 ونهاية الطريق لاتظهر منايسب الارض الطبيعيه علما ان مناسيب الفنش ظاهره وشكرا.

*​


----------



## husam_f (16 نوفمبر 2012)

تحية طيبة
وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود الجبار .... 
يوجد لدي اسئلة عديدة حول موضوع عمل المقاطع العرضية ورسم البروفايل ...
عند رسم خط التصميم على البروفايل هل من الممكن تحديد ميول خط التصميم من بداية الرسم كمثال 2% كما كنا نفعل في برنامج اللاند.


----------



## moh harb (28 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## زهزوه (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم بش مهندس يعجز اللسان عن الشكر جزاك الله الجنة .
سؤال لو عندي ستايل مرتبه و مظبته للبروفايل او الكروس سكشن في لوحة كيف بقدر انقل الستايل الى لوحة تانية ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 ديسمبر 2012)

زهزوه قال:


> السلام عليكم بش مهندس يعجز اللسان عن الشكر جزاك الله الجنة .
> سؤال لو عندي ستايل مرتبه و مظبته للبروفايل او الكروس سكشن في لوحة كيف بقدر انقل الستايل الى لوحة تانية ؟
> وجزاك الله خيرا




الاخ الحبيب 

يمكنك نقل اي استايل من اي رسمة مرتبة وفقا للاستايل المطلوب بمنتهي السهولة

قم بمسح كافة الخطوط والرسومات والعناصر من الرسمة التي لديك الاستايل الخاص بها

قم بحفظ الملف save as كنسخة بامتداد dwt

بعد ذلك افتح الرسمة التي تود عمل الاستايل بها

وافتح ملف جديد من قائمة new -- dwt---ثم اختار الملف الذي سبق حفظه

ثم انسخ كافة الداتا ctrl-a ثم نسخ ولص قي الملف الجديد الذي فتحته والذي يحتوي في الداتا بيز علي الاستايلات المطلوبة

وبذلك تنتقل اللاستايلات كلها من النموذج الذي لديك الي المشروع الجديد

وشكرا

تقبل تحياتي ,,,,,,


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

موفق انشاء الله استاذ ايمن ...................................تحياتي الخالصهالمساح علي البغدادي


----------



## زهزوه (3 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا خي العزيز وبارك الله بك


----------



## زهزوه (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الاخ الحبيب
> 
> يمكنك نقل اي استايل من اي رسمة مرتبة وفقا للاستايل المطلوب بمنتهي السهولة
> 
> ...




شكرا خي العزيز وبارك الله بك​


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (7 ديسمبر 2012)

كيف ادخل بيانات ماخوذة بواسطة جهاز الليفل فقط الى برنامج السيفل ثري دي ارجو التوضيح بالتفصيل اي ان البيانات مسافة ومنسوب النقطة فقط ليس احداثيات مع العلم ان هناك مسار للنقاط كip


----------



## م عبدالله قاسم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يابش مهندس علي اعمالك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء واعتذر عنا التاخير


----------



## محمد عسيل (18 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
الأخ المهندس/ أيمن بارك الله فى عملك و نفع به
أرجو مطالعة الرابط أدناه و افادتى و لك خالص التحايا منى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t352636.html


----------



## abedodeh (7 يناير 2013)

ربنا يجزيك كل الخير باشمهندس ايمن ويكرمك دنيا واخره


----------



## المهندس المدني 1 (14 يناير 2013)

*الف شكر وتقدير لك استاذ ايمن ، ممكن يابشمهندس ملفات الدورة علشان التطبيق العملي .. جزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (14 يناير 2013)

جزاك اللة كل الخير


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (14 يناير 2013)

نتمنىياهندسة ان نتطرق الى عمل البرنامج لشبكات المياة والصرف وياريت لو فى فيديو لشرح لبرنامج المتخصص لشبكات المياةEpanet


----------



## المهندس المدني 1 (21 يناير 2013)

*الاستاذ الفاضل ايمن قنديل ...* *ممكن رفع ملفات الدورة حتى يتم التطبيق والتدريب عليها .. جزاك الله خيرا 
*


----------



## garary (26 يناير 2013)

مهندس ايمن الجميع فى انتظار المزيد وبتوسع اكثر بارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafa20099 (12 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررمك يابش مهندس ايمن
والله مش عارف ازاي اشكرك يااخي العزيز
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ياالغالي
تحياتي لك مهندسنا الفاضل 
اخوك مصطفى


----------



## diaa_500 (2 يونيو 2013)

أكرمك الله


----------



## فهد الدلبحي (2 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## محترف سيفل (2 يونيو 2013)

سلمت يداك م . ايمن قنديل - اعزك الله و افاض عليك من علمه - زادك الله و بارك فيك ، اللهم ارزقنا العلم و العمل لخدمة الاسلام و المسلمين ، شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## فهد الدلبحي (2 يونيو 2013)

يا ليت يا مهندس ايمن لو ترفق الملفات الي تشتغل عليها عشان نطبق عملي وحنا نسمع محاضاراتك على شان تكون الفائده اكبر للجميع ...
ومره ثانيه الله يجزاك كل خير على هالدورة الرائعة انت وجميع المهندسين الي قدموا شروحات و دورات في برنامج السيفيل ثري دي ...


----------



## diaa_500 (3 يونيو 2013)

سلمك الله
كلنا شغف لباق السلسلة
نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع
وشكرا.,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## abedodeh (3 يونيو 2013)

فهد الدلبحي قال:


> يا ليت يا مهندس ايمن لو ترفق الملفات الي تشتغل عليها عشان نطبق عملي وحنا نسمع محاضاراتك على شان تكون الفائده اكبر للجميع ...
> ومره ثانيه الله يجزاك كل خير على هالدورة الرائعة انت وجميع المهندسين الي قدموا شروحات و دورات في برنامج السيفيل ثري دي ...


يا ريت لو سمحت تعمل معروف وشكرا


----------



## yoyo1988 (3 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد شواني (5 يونيو 2013)

وفق الله لما يحب و يرضى


----------



## فهد الدلبحي (5 يونيو 2013)

مساء الخير جميعا ...
هل نزلت فيديوهات جديدة يا مهندس ايمن او لا؟
اخر درس نزل هو عمل البروفايل النهائي هل نزل شي جديد او لا؟
ولك جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## mrdvirus (6 يونيو 2013)

mr ayman brother peace and blessing upon you and ur family mau i ask you where is the point files shown in the videos and also the drawings..please if possible could you upload them here and also could you explain how to make profile label bands for example how to get existing level and pgl and how to name and label them thank you


----------



## diaa_500 (10 يونيو 2013)

في مشروع يوجد بعض المناطق بها تسويات مختلفة عن بعض وللتوضيح
1- مناطق تسوية كاملة للطرق و قطع الأراضي
2- مناطق بها شق الطرق فقط وترك قطع الأراضي كما هي
3- مناطق شق الطرق مع تسوية قطع الأراضي علي منسوب قطع +7م من المنسوب التصميمي
...وهذا للتوفير في تكاليف القطع و الردم
السؤال ... كيف يتم التحكم في هذه المناطق و حساب الكميات بدقة وذلك لزوم المستخلصات الشهرية دون ظلم للمالك أو المقاول مع المحافظة علي الميول الجانبية للقطع (جميع هذه المناطق قطع صخري)


----------



## diaa_500 (10 يونيو 2013)

لك مني ألف شكرا ,,, ولعلم أرسلت نفس السؤال للمهندسين المحترمين ,, فواز , هشام


----------



## م.امين الزبيدي (2 أغسطس 2014)

حلو


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح عجم (11 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور أخ أيمن على جهودك الكبيرة.
وبالتوفيق .


----------



## فؤادوحيد (13 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور .
الاخ الفاضل م ايمن السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من سعادتكم توضيح كيفية ادخال قيم متغيرة لميول القطع والردم
فمثلا علي سبيل المثال لوكان هناك ميل من ردم متر الي 3 متر نسبة الميل 1:4 ومن 3 متر الي 5 متر نسبة الميل 1:3 واكثر من 5 متر 1:2 وايضا في حالة القطع اذا كان هناك مايعرف بالمصاطب
شاكرين ومقدرين جدا محتاج لهذا الموضوع


----------



## ibrahim abugarga (17 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس أيمن ووفقكم الله لفعل الخيرات.


----------



## حمدي الخولي (17 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك دائما في القمم العالية
في الطرق قمة كبيرة والله يا هندسة وكأنك لا تعرف غيرها
في الخرسانة والانشائي كذلك 
مزيدا من التوفيق والي القمم العالية دائما


----------

